

Ask HN: YC rejected? Are you considering applying to any other accelerator? - anish_t

So our YC application was rejected. We are still hoping to receive an email from YC- &quot;Oh it got late last night and some emails got mixed up. Ignore yesterday&#x27;s email, We want to see you in Mountain View&quot;.  Yes working on the demo and still being optimistic, despite knowing some of the weaknesses of our application :)<p>Meanwhile, if  you were an unsuccessful applicant at YC, are you considering applying to any other startup accelerators?
======
wdphipps
There's one or two listed here: [http://www.seed-
db.com/accelerators](http://www.seed-db.com/accelerators)

~~~
anish_t
There are lists aplenty, but more than that I would like to hear of specific
accelerators and ideally why you would choose that! thanks

------
hometapper
www.tandemcap.com is an excellent one. we just spent the last 6 months with
them.

